

Flight Control (#1 paid app) iPhone Game Sales Numbers - defunkt
http://firemintgames.blogspot.com/2009/04/flight-control-sales-numbers.html

======
bemmu
It says on their site the regular price is $2.99 and "now for a limited time"
$0.99. I wonder if it was $2.99 during most of those 700k sales, netting them
nearly $1.5M after Apple's cut.

~~~
khangtoh
They're started selling a lot at $0.99 so I would guess probably at least 70%
of the total sales but still that is a great achievement having launched 2
months ago.

------
Readmore
This game is awesome, I've purchased a bunch of more 'in-depth' iPhone games
but I've had the most fun with this one. I would definitely suggest trying it
out.

~~~
tdm911
I think that the games that are successful on mobile devices are the ones that
best understand the platform. A port of an existing PC/console game will
invariably be difficult to use or have compromises. Games that are quick, easy
to learn and utilise the platforms features are most likely to succeed.

Flight Control is an excellent example of this.

------
tc7
Nice money for a month. Game looks interesting, too.

Is it better marketing or better quality, for an app without obvious universal
appeal like this? Guess I'm wondering how the average user discovers apps...

~~~
nixme
The game is actually pretty fun, it's definitely the only game I tend to play
at least once a day. It has a good combination of being easy to pick up but
still somewhat difficult. Games are also quick, perfect when you're on a bus
or taxi and need something to do.

------
khangtoh
Flight Control is a simple but great game! I'm only playing Flight Control and
PocketGod when I'm have time for gaming on my IPhone.

As an IPhone game developer myself, I really appreciate their openess with
their sales figure and that certainly is a motivating factor for us. I've also
been collecting a list of sales numbers that other Iphone developers have
released. Probably will write out a blog post with those resources when we
launch our first game.

Will be interesting to see what PocketGod does.

~~~
weaksauce
Out of curiosity is there a "game" to the PocketGod app? Or is it just the
island and you knock the tribal guy around a bit?

I have the flight control game and I must say that the developer did a great
job on fit and finish. Gameplay is simple but fun and can get pretty hectic.
Overall a good showing though.

~~~
khangtoh
PocketGod developers have been releasing updates frequently, adding additional
islands and objects that you can throw at the tribal guys.

If you consider GTA a game, why not pocketgod?

